# falling through



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

has anyone ever fell through the ice before.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i like to think of it as joining the polar bear club.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

yep,dont suggest it


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

yes, on three different occasions. thats why you won't catch me on the ice without a set of picks around my neck. once was os the tusc.river while trapping in my teens, that was the scariest. once was on a spring fed pond, fishing on 10 inches of ice and got to close in where the spring came in, from 10 to 1 inch in three steps. the last time was at piedmont, some dumb a$$ cut a hole 3 ft in diameter, over night it froze just enough to hold a covering of snow. 
that is why there are regulations on hole size, to keep all others safe. but that is why i say to keep a complete change of clothes in your vehicle, right down to underclothes.
a blanket different shoes and hat. i also always have a rope so if someone else needs help, people make the mistake of trying to go to person to help them, BAD IDEA. THROW THEM A LINE. if you do go through, once out always crawl away on you belly from the holes till on safe ice again, this distributes your weight over more area. but most of all be carefull in the first place and try to fish with a buddy in case one of you do get in trouble. 
bttmline


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the worst part of falling through is getting about 15 feet away from where you fell through, and looking back at the hole in the ice, with all your gear around the hole. do you risk going back for your gear and falling through again?


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I fell in about 5 years or so ago on Wallace Lake (cleveland area). Nearly 12" of ice, but some brilliant guys cut 2x3' square holes for their large shanty. These froze over a bit overnight, with a bit of snow on top. Carrying rope and picks are a great idea and shouldn't be left home (you can also use the rope to throw to someone else to help you out). Keeping a complete change of clothes in the car shouldn't be overlooked as well.

I also wear stocking foot neoprene waders as one of my base coats. This keeps you warm, as well as keeping you waterproof from the chest down if you do happen to fall in. Since they're tight to your body, they don't fill with water like non-neoprene waders.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have never fallen through, even on ice that held a pucker factor of 9.75, and don't plan on falling through any time soon. 

Bttmline gave some GREAT advice. Have your ice picks with you, a change of dry clothes in your vehicle, you can even wear your PFD, but most importantly ESPECIALLY early ice or fishing unfamiliar water, GO WITH A PARTNER OR GROUP. I rarely fish alone, and when I do go by myself, there are usually other folks on the ice already. I too carry a 50' length of rope with me and a throw cushion just in case someone needs help. 

Icefishing is extremely fun, but can be very dangerous if you don't respect your surroundings and you're unprepared.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Almost fell through one of those 2x3 foot holes on Ranger Lake. Probably cut by the same idiot that made those on Wallace. A grown child wouldn't stand a chance if they fell through one of those.
I spoke to a Park Ranger and he said to get a description of the shanty, person, date, location and auto license number of the person cutting illegal sized holes, and they would take it from there. 
I also carry my cel phone on the ice in case it is need for an emergency.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I think I'll just stick to my "Fantasy Fishing" game on my computer for now...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I fell in as a child. It had nothing to do with ice fishing, but rather I lived on a lake, and as a child we would inner tube down my hill and see how far we could slide out onto the ice. Little did us young'ns know that the ice wasn't quite safe yet. I slid out to a soft spot and did go down. I was lucky enough to step to the inside of that inner tube and not the outside. My hands gripped the inside of the tube, yet the shock from the initial cold water didn't allow me to pull myself up. I was rescued by some friends who did come out on their belly's and snag me. 

Now what does it feel like when you fall in. Let my try to describe it. First thing that you feel when you take a dip is like you are literally on fire. Not cold, but on fire. Your mind begins to race and you panic. After that, hopefully you are pulled in by someone. The next stage is right after they pull you out of the ice. It feels as if rigamortis sets in on your body, your muscles begin to tighten up like a charley horse all over your body. Basically that is your body defending itself from the cold as much as it can. If you want to talk medically, the blood begins to concentrate more towards your vital organs in the chest and brain area, due to this is also your body trying to keep you alive. Hence less blood flow to your arms and legs, of which means you can't walk that well. I had to be carried to my house, due to I couldn't walk. After feeling like your on fire, then comes the pins and needles feeling. Basically you feel like your being stabbed by thousands of needles. This medically is basically blood comming back to those areas of which are very cold if not frostbitten. Once you finally are fortunate to warm up, you thank god your alive.

Now this will be my opinion only with no fact too it, but me personally after falling in and experiencing what I did, a rope wouldn't have worked for me, nor spikes around my neck, nor a life jacket, nor any other protective equipment. Hence if I am to fall in again, I will make darn sure that I am with someone that could help me, and I likewise would help them. There truly is no safe ice in my opinion. But I also believe that driving a car isn't safe, and I do it every day. 

Some great points have already been made in this thread, and I have seen what happens to someone when they fall into one of those non regulation sized holes that crazy people put into the ice, then it just freezes over barely. 

There is also that warm fuzzy feeling that ice fisherman get when they see others on the ice and they say to themselves it is ok to go out. I don't do pucker factor like big daddy he is braver then I am. 

Now after all this talk about falling in, let me tell you why after I have experience falling in that I continue to ice fish year after year.

First off I love drilling and drilling and drilling 8" holes in the ice to build up my biceps. hahah...just joking on that one, but I do like jerking all different species of fish up through the hole not sure of exactly what it will be. Now that I have all the electronics, it is fun watching the fish take your bait, as well as all the comradary that we have on the ice with the other fellow ice fisherman. 

My suggestion to all those whom haven't experienced ice fishing, I would recommend that you buddy up with someone that does know what they are doing, and someone that you can put your trust in to make sure your safer than if you went out alone. Once you go out 1 time, and catch some fish, you will be hooked. 

I believe that god will take me when he wants me, until then I will fish.

flash-------------------------------------------out


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Went through once when I was a kid, six or seven years old. My clothes froze up and I had to walk like C3PO back to the house. Don't know if that's the reason but now my fingers and toes are very cold sensitive. Makes hunting and cold weather fishing a chore. 'Course I go anyway.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, right after my buddy was telling me about a spring hole on Buckeye Lake that was "over there". Did I mention that we had to alter our course because someone was on his honey hole? I found it!

The good news is two-fold. First, I got out without much incident. The things I was always told to do (swim out, etc.)--I actually did. It was also daylight and I was with a buddy (still call him a buddy). Secondly, that very day I put a second pair of boots in the vehicle. I always carried extra gloves, socks, and a coat, but I got lucky that I added more than just wet feet gear. Now I carry a complete change of clothes and some wool blankets.

The silver lining to this story is that it was a balmy January day (mid-30's, overcast) so I was able to walk back and put on dry boots/socks, PVC rain gear (excellent protection!) and go back out and bust a limit of saugeye.

Now if I could find that darn spring hole in July...


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I fell through at brunswick hills golf course up to my neck, so I kept trying to get up and all the ice around me kept braking, my friend grab a long stick and puled me out. It was the coldest i've ever been and the worst feeling you can think of. I never thought about takeing a pick with me but this year i will. What are you suppost to do if you go under the ice?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you end up under the ice you should see a bright area where the hole is. Swim to it and hope that someone is there to help or that you have a set of picks. If you don't see a bright light, don't have picks or no one is there then it is tme to settle up and meet your maker.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

joe01
just want to make it clear we are talking about picks, not a pick. two handles joined together by a rope around your neck. in the other end of the handles are nail like prongs to help you claw your way back up onto the ice. i don't want to be trying to swing a pick while my head is underwater.
tim


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this thread is kinda scary


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

High water than freeze = air under ice. Fall in and can't see hole to get out. 14 years old and a good friend close by. The current moved me away from the openning but My friend grabbed me and pulled me out. I was wearing coveralls and had to walk home about 1/2 mile and my coveralls froze solid.
Scarey
Maumee River walleye run. Mud was slicker than i thought and I went out in the current. 10 or 12 fisherman around. Kind of embarassing.
Fishcrazzzzzzy


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't be scared--just be prepared. Know your limits--caution, judgement, and preparation will keep you pretty safe. Expect the unexpected and be ready.

Why do you think ice fisherman are generally so sociable? First of all it's because we all share the same addiction and psychosis (according to my wife). Secondly, because there is safety in numbers. Since ice is a temporary substance, we're all trying to beat the system by ice fishing. It's a calculated risk. Know your boundaries and live to fish another day. All the fish in the lake don't get caught through the ice.

For this reason, I have yet to venture to Erie (and the cost). I may go this year, but I've spent a few years learning the basics on Buckeye Lake, so now I'm ready to expand my horizon--safely. I still don't know all I need to know about Erie, so I'll go with a guide and/or some buddies that do. I don't mean some buddies just like me, either. I mean guys who I trust with my life--that's a short list.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

social!!!! i hate people, thats why i love ice fishing. walk farther to get away from it all.


----------

